# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  A kanë humbur këto vlera tek shqiptarët?

## ILMGAP

*A Kanë Humbur Këto Vlera Tek Shqipëtarët?*


*RRESPEKT - Nderimi që kemi për dikë duke u nisur nga mosha, nga meritat ose nga cilësitë e tij; qëndrimi me nderim kundrejt diçkaje të shtrenjtë a me vlerë.*

*Sa kemi Rrespekt?A duhet të kemi Rrespekt?Rrespekti është gjë e rëndësishme apo jo ?*

*DURIM - 1. Durimi i dhembjeve. Durimi i fatkeqësive. 
2. Aftësia e dikujt për të duruar e për të përballuar vështirësi, shqetësime, vuajtje, fatkeqësi etj. pa u ankuar e pa u ligështuar. Shembull durimi. Mungesë durimi. Kalon (kapërcen) me durim. 
E përballoi fatkeqësinë me durim. 
3. Vetia e dikujt për t'u treguar i matur, i përmbajtur, i qetë e gjakftohtë, për të mos u rrëmbyer në marrëdhëniet me të tjerët.  
4. Aftësia e dikujt për t'u marrë me diçka për një kohë të gjatë e pa u mërzitur, për ta çuar deri në fund një punë ose për të kapërcyer vështirësitë e pengesat me përpjekje, me këmbëngulje e 
me vullnet; aftësia e dikujt për të pritur dikë a diçka i qetë për një kohë të gjatë.* 

*A mendoni se shqiptarët në përgjthësi e kan humbur durimin ?A është e nevojshme të jemi të duruar?*

*MIRËSIA - 1. Të qenët i mirë, vetia e një njeriu të mirë, shpirtmirësi, zemërbardhësi. Ka mirësi. Ishte gjithë mirësi. Është i njohur për mirësinë e tij. 
2. Butësi, ëmbëlsi, dashamirësi; sjellje e njerëzishme. 
3. E mirë që i bëjmë një tjetri, nder. I kërkoi një mirësi. I bëri një mirësi të madhe. Nuk i harron mirësitë. Mirësia shpërblehet me mirësi. fj. u. 
4. Të mirat, vlerat, dobitë. Mirësitë e natyrës (e tokës, e vendit). 
5. E mira, dobia. Punonin për mirësinë e Atdheut. 
6.  Mirëqenie.* 

*A mendoni se veproni mirë ? Sa veprojmë mirë në dobi të të tjerëve ? A është e nevojshme mirësi në kolektiv dhe individ ? A është e domozdoshme?*

*FALEMINDERIT - Përdoret kur i shprehim dikujt mirënjohjen a falënderimet për një të mirë që na ka bërë, për një fjalë të mirë që thotë, për një urim etj. Ju faleminderit. I themi faleminderit. Ia dimë për faleminderit dikujt i jemi mirënjohës.*

*A është zhdukur fjala FALEMINDERIT nga fjalori ynë?A ka eksiztuar ndonjëher fjala FALEMINDERIT në fjalorin tonë?*

*ARSYE - 1.Shkalla më e lartë e veprimtarisë njohëse të njeriut, aftësia mendore për të gjetur shkaqet dhe për të zbuluar thelbin e dukurive, për të shpjeguar ligjet e zhvillimit të natyrës e të 
shoqërisë; mendja në kundërvënie me ndjenjën. 
2. Aftësia për të menduar e për të gjykuar në mënyrë të shëndoshë, të menduarit në mënyrë logjike. Arsye e shëndoshë. 
3. Shkak ose fakt, që shpjegon a përligj një veprim; argument që sillet për të provuar diçka. Arsye objektive (subjektive).* 

*A jeni të arsyeshëm ? A keni arsye për veprat që i bëni ? A keni fakte për fjalët që i thoni?*

*SHKOLLAR - 1. I ditur, i mësuar, që ka bërë shkollë. Njerëz shkollarë.* 

*Sa mendoni se jemi të shkolluar , të arsimuar ? A ka njerëz të arsimuar dhe a po ndëgjohen ata ? çfarë mendoni për njerëzit e arsimuar ?*

*VETËMOHIM - Flijimi i vetes dhe i interesave vetjake për të mirën e përgjithshme, për të mbrojtur pronën e përbashkët shoqërore, atdheun e socializmin; qëndrim heroik, pa kursyer vetveten, kur e kërkon nevoja.*

*A mendoni se morali i vetëmohimit është i nevojshëm . . . nëse po pse nuk vetëmohohemi në raste të shumta në të cilën kërkohet kjo gjë? A mendoni se vetëmohimi sjell edukatë,kulturë,dashuri,rrespekt ndërmjet teje dhe mjedisit ?*

*MORAL - 1. Tërësia e parimeve, e normave dhe e rregullave që janë krijuar e ndryshojnë historikisht në kushte të caktuara ekonomiko-shoqërore dhe që përcaktojnë sjelljen e veprimtarinë e njerëzve 
në shoqëri; vetë sjellja e qëndrimi i njeriut sipas këtyre parimeve, normave e rregullave. Morali komunist tërësia e parimeve, e normave dhe e rregullave që përcaktojnë sjelljen e njerëzve në 
shoqërinë socialiste. Morali proletar. Morali borgjez (fetar). Morali shoqëror. Morali i klasës sunduese. Kërkesat e moralit. Parimet e moralit. Mbeturinat e moralit të së kaluarës. 
5. Nder; sjellje e ndershme, ndershmëri. Grua me moral të lartë. Ishte me moral të keq. U prishën për çështje morali. 
6. Tërësia e forcave të brendshme që e shtyjnë njeriun të veprojë, të qëndrojë a të plotësojë një detyrë, gjendja e brendshme shpirtërore e dikujt. Me moral të lartë (të ulët).*

*Sa mendoni se jemi moralistë?A është morali pjesë e identitetit,karakterit të një shqiptari ? Morali a mendoni se është edukatë përparimtare?*

*REALIST - 1. Që merr parasysh kushtet e vërteta të realitetit dhe që vepron në përputhje me to; që i merr gjërat ashtu siç janë në të vërtetë, që ka ndjenjën e realitetit. 
Njeri realist. Politikë realiste. Qëndrim realist. Bëhem më realist.*

*Sa mendoni se jemi realistë ? A duhet të jemi realistë ? A mendoni se me realitet luftohen të paqënat? Sa përqind mendoni se jeni realistë?*

*GËNJESHTAR - Ai që e ka zakon të gënjejë, ai që thotë gënjeshtra; rrenës, rrenacak; mashtrues. Gënjeshtar i madh. Gënjeshtar i pabesë.* 

*A mendoni se po kalojmë në një personalitet gënjeshtar ? A mendoni se gënjeshtra na ndihmon , njëkohësisht na sjell dobi ? A është në mentalitetin shqipëtar gënjeshtra ? A luftohet ajo ?*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## drenicaku

Se qfar vertytesh kemi na tregojn punet pus qe i kemi,nese jetohet nga vertytet ateher ok,por edhe gabelet ti pytesh do te trgojn se edhe ata kan ca vertyte qe mburren me to.
Ka ardh koha qe ta pranojm se ketu e shume vite me par kemi genjy vehte psh.
Besa une perveti kur kem ndonje pune me shqipetar matem shume sepse nese nuk mund te mashtrojn eshte aftesi e jotje e jo e atij qe ke pune me te.
Nuk jemi te sinqert,kemi tregu gjithandej kah kemi shkua se na mungon kultura dhe kjo eshte nje e met qe duhet te investohet ne rinin ton.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Se qfar vertytesh kemi na tregojn punet pus qe i kemi,nese jetohet nga vertytet ateher ok,por edhe gabelet ti pytesh do te trgojn se edhe ata kan ca vertyte qe mburren me to.
> Ka ardh koha qe ta pranojm se ketu e shume vite me par kemi genjy vehte psh.
> Besa une perveti kur kem ndonje pune me shqipetar matem shume sepse nese nuk mund te mashtrojn eshte aftesi e jotje e jo e atij qe ke pune me te.
> Nuk jemi te sinqert,kemi tregu gjithandej kah kemi shkua se na mungon kultura dhe kjo eshte nje e met qe duhet te investohet ne rinin ton.


Për rininë tonë duhet të investohet shumë shumë më shumë , deri më tani në rininë shqiptare është investuar 5% dhe është shkatrruar 70% .

----------


## shalja1

per vlera te gjitha i kemi se i la amanet teuta mretreshe per ate edhe do ta vazhdojm traditen po nje pjes e vogel po e prish imazhin e hajnave e nuk po vjedh

----------


## angert

> *A Kanë Humbur Këto Vlera Tek Shqipëtarët?*
> 
> 
> *RRESPEKT - Nderimi që kemi për dikë duke u nisur nga mosha, nga meritat ose nga cilësitë e tij; qëndrimi me nderim kundrejt diçkaje të shtrenjtë a me vlerë.*
> 
> *Sa kemi Rrespekt?A duhet të kemi Rrespekt?Rrespekti është gjë e rëndësishme apo jo ?*
> 
> *DURIM - 1. Durimi i dhembjeve. Durimi i fatkeqësive. 
> 2. Aftësia e dikujt për të duruar e për të përballuar vështirësi, shqetësime, vuajtje, fatkeqësi etj. pa u ankuar e pa u ligështuar. Shembull durimi. Mungesë durimi. Kalon (kapërcen) me durim. 
> ...


-------------

te gjitha kto qendrojnë    ka humbur edhe korrektesia e besa  
sinqeriteti  fjala   e sakt dhe kultura  epermbajtjes s e fjales dhe terminit-
orarit    nese diqka te thot shqiptari  vi ne ket orara  ose  mbaj korrekt fjalen ose  terminin-
ose qe te  bej seriozisht nje  te merr nji punë  qe te permbahet  korrektesia  e  punes   per tu kryer me mbajtjtje te pergjegjsisë dhe rregullave  me püerpikmeri e orare   as kjo nuk  esht    askund   po thuajse  shumqka ka mbaruar

----------


## angert

Mos korrektesia shkelja e fjales -

 dhe shkelja  e marrveshjes mos permbajtja marrveshjes -

dhe mos  puna -

mos solidariteti  egoizmi  dhe burracakeria  shpirtvogelsia -

 dhe  interesi i ndyrë  labiliteti  -
 e sjellin nji popull ne katastrofë  kombtare te pergjithsme  -

  dhe  e dekulturizojn e barbarizojn deri ne  kafshri absurde

----------


## Besoja

Kanë humbur shumë vlera ose më mirë të themi kemi humbur shumë vlera.Kur themi kanë humbur shumë vlera,lë të kuptohet se dikush i ka humbur ato.Ndaj duhet të themi që kemi humbur shumë vlera sepse jemi ne ata e nuk ka të tjerë.Se përse kanë humbur gjithë ato vlera,besoj se e dimë të gjithë.

----------


## gt2xf

> Mos korrektesia shkelja e fjales -
> 
>  dhe shkelja  e marrveshjes mos permbajtja marrveshjes -
> 
> dhe mos  puna -
> 
> mos solidariteti  egoizmi  dhe burracakeria  shpirtvogelsia -
> 
>  dhe  interesi i ndyrë  labiliteti  -
> ...



Vlla you're right!!!!

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

aaa jo jo, keto vlera na i kem, por jo per ata te cilet ket e meritojne prej neve por ne keto vlera i manifestojme tek ata te cilet ne kemi ndonje interes te vogel apo te madhe.Me mare mete mire njeriun e zemeruar si na qe dijme kete as mjeket ma te mire nuk dijn...por ne kete e bojme siq thashe me larte vetem per ndonje dobi te tonin personal.Ne shqipetaret per te huaj jem te permendur ne bote se sa te mire jemi...por kure vjene puna njeri ndaj tjetrit!, atehere ne i perngjajme ukut dhe dhise.

----------

